# Personal Trainer for families in Dubai



## Blissy (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi all!
My name is Tara, I'm new to the forum. I'm 21, live in Australia and I'm a fitness trainer. I am interested in working in the UAE in 6 months or so, continuing with personal training...
I have heard that families (who already have gyms in their complexes, units, houses) often ask P.T's to train them in their homes for an amount of time, say, 6 months... at a very good rate. I have even heard that a good trainer can earn $100 000 a year just for training one family!  Can anybody out there confirm this for me or perhaps give me a little personal advice on what the best option is for my career in the UAE?
That would be much appreciated, thanks so much!
Tara


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Tara, when you read anything about Dubai in Australia, you really have to disregard at least half of it. I know there is at least one personal trainer on this board who may get back to you, but as far as I know, personal trainers earn very little here.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Blissy said:


> Hi all!
> My name is Tara, I'm new to the forum. I'm 21, live in Australia and I'm a fitness trainer. I am interested in working in the UAE in 6 months or so, continuing with personal training...
> I have heard that families (who already have gyms in their complexes, units, houses) often ask P.T's to train them in their homes for an amount of time, say, 6 months... at a very good rate. I have even heard that a good trainer can earn $100 000 a year just for training one family!  Can anybody out there confirm this for me or perhaps give me a little personal advice on what the best option is for my career in the UAE?
> That would be much appreciated, thanks so much!
> Tara


Hi Tara
Fitness trainer can earn $100,000 just training one family. I don’t think so because $100,000 in uae currency is (367,100 thousand) its mean that one family will pay every month (30,592 thousand). Fitness trainer in uae as a career is not good idea. Except if you will open your own gym.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Blissy said:


> Hi all!
> My name is Tara, I'm new to the forum. I'm 21, live in Australia and I'm a fitness trainer. I am interested in working in the UAE in 6 months or so, continuing with personal training...
> I have heard that families (who already have gyms in their complexes, units, houses) often ask P.T's to train them in their homes for an amount of time, say, 6 months... at a very good rate. I have even heard that a good trainer can earn $100 000 a year just for training one family!  Can anybody out there confirm this for me or perhaps give me a little personal advice on what the best option is for my career in the UAE?
> That would be much appreciated, thanks so much!
> Tara


Hey Tara,

It's not likely I'm afraid - Maybe you could get 100,000AED ($27,224) if you're exceptionally lucky.

Have a read of sara81's posts (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/search.php?searchid=158373) she's a PT and is working for fitness first. She had a nightmare when she first got here but it's best you see how bad it could get.

She's settled in OK now but I don't think she's earning 30K a month yet, if she is then I am changing jobs 

Whatever you decide to do Good Luck


----------

